

Sleek Chrome Dev Tools Skin - lightyrs

Screenshot: http://imgur.com/mbrqt<p>Gist: https://gist.github.com/4316646<p>Looks great with the Monokai color scheme, however, it will probably work well with most dark schemes.  The skin was inspired by the visual style of codepen.io and some usability enhancements I've been imagining for a while.
======
lightyrs
Gist: <http://gist.github.com/4316646>

------
lightyrs
Screenshot: <http://imgur.com/mbrqt>

